# Ignition Wire Colors & Greddy Turbo Timer Install



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

can anyone verify that the ignition ACC wire color on a '97 B14 (GA16DE) is White w/ Blue?

i installed my Greddy Turbo Timer and installation was done by the instructions, but it wont keep my car running when i take the key out of the ignition. it counts down and everything and keeps all accessorries on (radio, etc.), but just wont keep the car on. 

any ideas?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

AznVirus said:


> can anyone verify that the ignition ACC wire color on a '97 B14 (GA16DE) is White w/ Blue?
> 
> i installed my Greddy Turbo Timer and installation was done by the instructions, but it wont keep my car running when i take the key out of the ignition. it counts down and everything and keeps all accessorries on (radio, etc.), but just wont keep the car on.
> 
> any ideas?



i have the same turbo timer and havent installed it yet...so i might need this...someone answer! haha


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Site*

http://www.brazosport.cc.tx.us/~lshadoff/turbo/index.html

Mr. Shadoff has this install featured on his site. The wiring is the same on our cars.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> http://www.brazosport.cc.tx.us/~lshadoff/turbo/index.html
> 
> Mr. Shadoff has this install featured on his site. The wiring is the same on our cars.



thank god!!! i am takin a break right now from installing mine, and was about to see if the colors were the same!!! whew


----------

